# PC parts build compatibility?



## liamW (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks for the help, I hope I can finally play Need for speed Hot persiut, while browsing and pausing watching DVDs and Web TV!
I finally got the parts,

ANTEC MIDI CASE TWO HUNDRED V2 BLACK
ASROCK SKT-1156 H55DE3 S/L
INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156
GSKILL 4GB DDR3 1333 CL7.0 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X BLACK

the antec case might be a bit weak, but it has got 2 fan included, and two more can be installed in Front under the optical drive bays, and I do not have an OS x64 'til mid October because of finance, Do I have to wait or will my copy of x86 32 bit vista home premium fit as a temporary solution?

Earlier threads ...

************
PC parts build compatibility?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/pc-parts-build-compatibility-595226.html#post3402110
Posted by: liamW
On: 08-19-2011 02:07 AM

Hi,
Are these pc parts compatible for building my first gamer PC?

ANTEC MIDI CASE TWO HUNDRED V2 BLACK
ASROCK SKT-1156 H55DE3 S/L
INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156
GSKILL 4GB DDR3 1333 CL7.0 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X BLACK RET

I also have a SATA 250G HHD, a 400W ATX12V, Media Drive, Phillips DVD 8x RW, in my older PC which I want to use temporarily?
************
Re: PC parts build compatibility?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/pc-parts-build-compatibility-595226.html#post3402122
Posted by: gcavan
On: 08-19-2011 02:36 AM

To answer your question, the parts are compatible.

However, before this could be called a gaming PC, you will need to add a discrete graphics card, which will require a power supply upgrade. Even if you have no intentions of ever upgrading the graphics, you would be wise to budget for a new power supply anyway.
************
Re: PC parts build compatibility?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/pc-parts-build-compatibility-595226.html#post3402145
Posted by: Tyree
On: 08-19-2011 03:20 AM

AsRock Mobo's are lower Tier. Asus & Gigabyte are top quality.
Is the 4GB of RAM a single tick or a 2X2GB pair? Using a single RAM stick will hinder performance.
As mentioned, a new PSU would be very wise as 400W is not acceptable for a dedicated GPU with that hardware.
************
Re: PC parts build compatibility?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/pc-parts-build-compatibility-595226.html#post3402150
Posted by: greenbrucelee
On: 08-19-2011 03:33 AM

your 400w psu wont run any decent graphics card and I better its probably a generic crap make too.

you will need a minimum of 550w for any low end modern graphics card then up the wattage depending on how good quality the GPU is.
************

Re: PC parts build compatibility?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/pc-parts-build-compatibility-595226.html#post3402599
Posted by: liamW
On: 08-19-2011 10:45 AM

Thanks

I have also an Ati 5450 ddr3 512mb in my older PC, and if I put in an ASUS SKT-1156 P7P55D-E S/L system-board instead, would they be compatible with:

ANTEC MIDI CASE TWO HUNDRED V2 BLACK
ASUS SKT-1156 P7P55D-E S/L
INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156
GSKILL 4GB DDR3 1333 CL7.0 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X BLACK RET

Also is the system x64, and x64 CPU and compatible with x64 OS
************
Re: PC parts build compatibility?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/pc-parts-build-compatibility-595226.html#post3402605
Posted by: David Mo
On: 08-19-2011 10:50 AM

When you figure out what you think you want, list out _all_ of your parts.
************
Re: PC parts build compatibility?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/pc-parts-build-compatibility-595226.html#post3402670
Posted by: Tyree
On: 08-19-2011 11:51 AM


---Quote (Originally by David Mo)---
When you figure out what you think you want, list out _all_ of your parts.
---End Quote---
Ditto.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

As for your OS yes it can do the work until you get 64bit 7 
As for the parts can you go in more info about the case plus you did not list the power supply? Also are you getting a graphics card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Antec 200 is a decent solid case nothing wrong there.

You still need a video card and a psu as loda117 pointed out above.

If the copy of Vista is OEM and has been used before then it most likely won't reactivate on a different PC.


----------



## liamW (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, 
Thanks again, yes the 400W PSU might be too small for this setup as the cables are stretched! I hope to be able to run games separately for the time being!
Another Question
After switching on for the 1st time, and tapped down the F8, choosing the phillips DVD RW to boot the Vista 1 (x86 32bit anytime upgrade) disk from a earlier new system, as the seagate 250G HHD, has C: XP pro OEM deleted, D: XP 2 Media center 30 days free deleted , and has F: copy of personal files, and I hoping to boot a clean sheet to C: (size 15G, same as D: 15G) as poss better chance of keeping personal files, if I don't repartition, but when I choose DVD boot, I get NTLDR missing, and message press CTRL + ATL + DELETE to restart.
Is there anything I can Do?

Current Spec...

ANTEC MIDI CASE THREE HUNDRED V2 BLACK
ASUS P7P55D-E MainBoard
INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156
GSKILL 4GB DDR3 1333 CL7.0 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X BLACK

400W ATX12V PSU
Phillips DVD 4+RW
Seagate 250G HHD
Vista 1 home premium Disk


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Vista 1 (x86 32bit anytime upgrade) disk


An upgrade version disk requires a previous version of windows to be installed, otherwise there is nothing to 'upgrade'


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

400W, even using Onboard Graphics and a good quality PSU, is not sufficient for any modern PC.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You'll need more then 15gig for a windows installation, I would use a minimum of 40 to account for updates and program installs that have put dll files in the System folders.

A *Anytime *upgrade is upgrade from basic to home or home to ultra, business to ultra, etc, do you have the Anytime upgrade disk or a XP to Vista upgrade disc?


----------



## liamW (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks again,
Next I would like to upgrade the PSU, I found three effordable PSUs, which would suit, the ANTEC EARTHWATTS 650W GREEN A/PFC or the ANTEC PSU HIGH CURRENT GAMER 620W or the SEASONIC PSU 620W S12II BRONZE A/PFC
question 2 COOLING
Can I switch the 2 case fans speed, while the PC is running?
question 3 GRAPHICS
With the affordable price of the ATI 5450 1G graphics, can I purchase a crossfire kit and a 2nd ATI 5450 1G Graphics card, instead of purchasing a larger graphics card?

Current Spec...
ANTEC MIDI CASE THREE HUNDRED V2 BLACK
ASUS P7P55D-E MainBoard
INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156
GSKILL 4GB DDR3 1333 CL7.0 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X BLACK

ace 400W ATX12V PSU, discontinued
Ati 5450 512 graphics card '2010
Vista 1 home premium


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Go with the SeaSonic PSU. 
NEVER work inside a PC when it is powered on!
If you want to improve the graphics upgrade the GPU. 
Using two GPU's will gain little, if any, improvements in graphics.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

1) The Antec HCG 620W is basically a rebrand of the Seasonic S12II 620. Either would be good. The Earthwatts Green is made by Delta. Stay away from it.

2) Yes

3) You could do this. You could also crossfire your HD 5450 with an HD 5550. But in either case, I expect a single HD 6770 or even an HD 6670 would outperform them.


----------



## liamW (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, 
Thanks again for Speccy, continuing the road to a gamer for poss 700 to play racing games, multimedia, mobile broadband browsing, web tv 

and web video, JAVA software and later possible skype, my 5450 DDR3 graphics card must be too small, and perhaps PSU, OS, which I am 

saving for, and integrated sound

Question #1
For cost sake, If I get an other 5450 1Gb for just 35€ for the PCIe 16 x 4 slot, does the crossfire cables or connections cost much? and how is 

it fitted? to power one DVI connection and a VGA connection x2 ? thru the PCIe x16 x4 slot?

Question #2
I tried to fit a sound card WDM (PCI Creative Audio) from my older 1999 PC P3, but found no sound, plugged it in to PCI slot 1, there is no 

audio playback, tried device manager, everything seems ok, Is this type of sound card smaller than the 5.1 integrated?

Question #3
If I have to wait for my OS and this gamer, can I put this Vista home premium v2 onto its original location in my old Acer 671 PC again without a 

ny conflicks even after the 30 days are up, as I am using the OS key, PSU and DVD from it on my NEW machine.

Current Spec...
ANTEC MIDI CASE THREE HUNDRED V2 BLACK
ASUS P7P55D-E MainBoard
INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156
GSKILL 4GB DDR3 1333 CL7.0 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X BLACK
HITACHI 250G SATA HDD 3.0G 1 year old

ace 400W ATX12V PSU
ATI 5450 512Mb saphire ddr3
Phillips DVD 4+RW 1 year old
Vista 2 home premium 10 days left, borrowed from my old Acer 671t

on Order soon 620W SEASONIC PSU
on Order windows 7

PC needs: gaming, multimedia, mobile broadband browsing, web tv and web video, JAVA software and later possible skype.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I may be wrong but I don't think you can xfire a HD5450?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

HD 5450 may be crossfired with another HD 5450 or with an HD 5550; bridge cable is not required. 

PS: Here is a review from 2010 comparing a pair of 5450's in crossfire with a single HD 5670. As I thought, there is really no comparison.

ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB GDDR3 Video Card in CrossFire :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## liamW (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,
Q1 graphics Ordering Monday
Can I use an Asus 5450 512mb HD silent MG DDR3 LP Graphics card with my Ati 5450 HD 512mb sapphire LP in crossover on the above mensioned Mobo?

Q2 on NEXT Order which is PSU
will the seasonic 620W be enough for crossfire 2x 512mb 5450 graphics, a shop guy states that 500W is enough for single graphics gaming, and 750W for crossfire gaming, but the price for the seasonic X760 is double the price of the 620W, which is a bit expensive, but a did see a CIF 850W in a shop window for less than 66% of the 620 price.
I am considering keeping the i5 gamer quality level if that is any help?

Q3 win7 and virtual XP, and Gjest accounts
WINDOWS 7 professional 64bit sp1, does virtual windows XP come as a phisical extra OS as well, or I have to load a copy on top, And will I be able to let people use my computer in Gjest mode with my files off limits
Thanks Again!

Current Spec...

ANTEC MIDI CASE THREE HUNDRED V2 BLACK
ASUS P7P55D-E MainBoard
INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156
GSKILL 4GB DDR3 1333 CL7.0 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X BLACK
WINDOWS 7 professional 64bit sp1, ordered 2 day

Temperary
ace 400W ATX12V PSU
LITE ON DVD 8+RW
HITACHI 250G SATA HDD 3.0G 1 year old
ATI 5450 512Mb saphire ddr3
Vista 2 home premium 6 days left, borrowed from my old Acer 671t

PC uses: gaming, multimedia, mobile broadband browsing, web tv and web video, JAVA software and later possible skype.


----------



## liamW (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi again,
I was thinking that getting the seasonic 620w S2II? PSU, but might be too expensive as I am limited to a debit card or band draft, Can I purchase the 750W G7 Extreme Modular ATX PSU in its place and I think it has the required connections
Connections that I need are ?
SATA x2
ATA x2
main power 24 or 20+4pin cable
Fans x2 x2?
x2 graphics to systemboard <2x 4pin?
Does this sound right


Current Spec...
ANTEC MIDI CASE THREE HUNDRED V2 BLACK
ASUS P7P55D-E MainBoard
INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156
GSKILL 4GB DDR3 1333 CL7.0 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X BLACK
HITACHI 250G SATA HDD 3.0G 1 year old
Asus 5450 512mb LP Graphics card
Asus 5570 1G Graphics card
LITE ON DVD 8+RW 1 year old
OS windows 7 pro x64

PC needs: gaming, multimedia, mobile broadband browsing, web tv and web video, JAVA software and later possible skype.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

750W G7 is not a good quality PSU. It may have all the connections you need but it does not have the quality. 
The PSU is the very last place you want to sacrifice quality to save money.


----------



## liamW (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, Thanks again for help so far, I,ve got as far as connecting my 2x Ati graphics cards, an AMD 5450 low profile and a AMD 5570 1G but I can't find the connectors for the 100mm xfire cable, how does it fit?

Current Spec… ANTEC MIDI CASE THREE HUNDRED V2 BLACK ASUS P7P55D-E MainBoard INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156 GSKILL 2x2GB DDR3 1333 CL7.0 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X BLACK HITACHI 250G SATA HDD 3.0G G7 780W PSU ATX12V PSU ATI 5450 512Mb saphire ddr3 and an Ati 5570 1G Lite on DVD 8+RW win7 pro

PC needs: gaming, multimedia, Wifi broadband browsing and later possible skype.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A 5450 and 5570 will not xfire.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your primary concern needs to be a good quality PSU. If you feel you just have to have two GPU's, purchase a second one later when you have more funds available.


----------



## liamW (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, Thanks again for help so far, I removed my Lite on Dvd 8+RW to try start my older Acer 671t desktop but failed, so when I replaced it into my i5 PC again but I can't find it on my windows explorer, how can I re-install my win7 universal dvd driver without a dvd drive or original windows 7 clean sheet, or what can be done? Thanks again

Current Spec… ANTEC MIDI CASE THREE HUNDRED V2 BLACK, ASUS P7P55D-E MainBoard INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156, [GSKILL 8GB DDR3 1600 CL10 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X RED, new this week], HITACHI 250G SATA HDD 3.0G G7 780W PSU ATX12V PSU, [Asus HD7770 1Gb saphire ddr5, new this week], Lite on DVD 8+RW, win7 pro, PS, a good 600 PSU, and screen still to get

PC needs: gaming, multimedia, Wifi broadband browsing and later possible skype.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the cable to the DVD(both ends), the bios reports what hardware is installed to Windows. There is not a installation procedure.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Why do you want to use Vista it is the worst O.S in the history of O.S's
If you don't have a O.S try 
Linux Ubuntu or Fedora
they are free and fast

I'm suprised no one has recommened this guy a 
amd a10-5800k for his budget I think it's the best solution for low end systems

edit: nvm he has a i5

Try HD 6770 / HD 7770


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

tanveerahmed2k said:


> I'm suprised no one has recommened this guy a
> amd a10-5800k for his budget I think it's the best solution for low end systems


Probably because the OP is building an Intel unit and already has the Mobo.


----------



## liamW (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, Thanks again for help so far, PS: The dvd is working again
Another question
As my GSKILL 4GB DDR3 1333 CL7.0 DUAL 2x2G CHANNEL RIPJAWS X BLACK, 
possibly needed an upgrade, I purchased a single stick og GSKILL 8GB DDR3 1600 CL10 DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X RED and had planned another 
stick later [max my i5 16G RAM], but as I installed in slot A1 it is like there is no RAM when I boot. Is it too big, or what is the situation? if any solution. Thanks again

Current Spec… ANTEC MIDI CASE THREE HUNDRED V2 BLACK, ASUS P7P55D-E MainBoard INTEL CORE I5 650 SKT-1156, [GSKILL 8GB DDR3 1600 CL10 
DUAL CHANNEL RIPJAWS X RED, new this week], HITACHI 250G SATA HDD 3.0G G7 780W PSU ATX12V PSU, [Asus HD7770 1Gb saphire ddr5, new this 
week], Lite on DVD 8+RW, win7 pro, PS, a good 600 PSU, and screen still to get

PC needs: gaming, multimedia, Wifi broadband browsing and later possible skype.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Will it boot with only the new stick installed?
If not the stick is probably defective.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can't use 8GB sticks with the P7P55D-E Mobo.
4 x DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR3 2200(O.C.)*/1600/1333/1066 
Do you have a need for more than 8GB of RAM?


----------

